# How Should I Attach Posts? Pic Inside



## PatrickIrish (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm making a toy chest for my niece and nephew. At the same time I'm learning and playing with a router table I got a year ago.

Decided I wanted to add 1.5"x1.5" on the corner like legs put sit flush. I notched them about 1/2×1/2 so when placed on the corners and a piece of 3/4" molding will be about 1/4" low…..if that makes sense.

That all said, how should I attach these now? Of course glue. Should I nail from the inside? The outside might be tough and it's only 1/2" birch ply.

The thickest part is 1" on both sides. Suppose I could use a 1.5" nail on each side. Was trying to avoid external nail holes though.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Glue is your best friend. And a clamp or 2.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I would imagine that with them sticking out like that, and the fact it will be a toy chest.. that those pieces are going to take some pretty good knocks. I would screw and glue.. glue it up and then put a few screws from the inside out into the 1.5×1.5 corner piece. Might even want to reinforce the inside corner with a 45 degree strip, which would also give you a flat surface for the screw heads to be countersunk into.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

